# Server Hacked



## The BOBS Fan (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, I was using IE7 to access my homepage on my server, and got a blank page, with the browser giving me the following message:

This website wants to run the following add-on: 'Microsoft Data Access - 
Remote Data Services Dat ...' from 'Microsoft Corporation'. If you trust the 
website and the add-on and want to allow it to run, click here ...

When I checked out the source code, all that existed in the body of the code was:

http://www.555traff.ws/trf/traf.php

Upon further investigation, I found all index.html files on my site to contain this code, but most of them still had their original code as well. The main index.html file was the only one that had been erased. Some of the files had the code twice.

Who knows what is going on, please?

I assumed I needed to shut down the entire site, because anyone accessing the pages would be asked the question, and be subject to whatever happens afterwards. Of course I didn't click into it, and I highly doubt it is from microsoft. The site is hosted remotely, so I do not have access to the servers other than my own memory.

Your comments are appreciated.


----------



## JRWalker (May 21, 2007)

Contact your Web Host and inform them!


----------



## The BOBS Fan (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, of course. They went through and purged all of the excess code from my pages -- very quickly, I might add, but without explanation.

Just wondering what a) was going on, and b) if I could do anything to prevent it (I did change my password, just in case!)

TBF


----------

